# Help Car Audio - 2012 SBN Car Audio Caravan



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

how the idea came about for a SBN Super Caravan:*
I was talking to Scott buwalda about how much fun I had at the 2011 SBN he told be about being a part of it over the last 17years remember how big it was? and now its so small. what happen to car audio? what happen to the joy of audio ccompetitions The ones we would read about in the magazine's*

Over the last few years people like Todd Ramsey, Bob Morrow, MERA, Arc Audio Crew, The crew at CAR Audio Mag.com & many other industry people are trying to help better the industry help shops educate the customers on why you should buy somthing instead of this fits your budget thanks for coming
we need to step up and show that this is more than a 9-5 it is more than better than OEM it more than noise!
Sound Quality car are miss understood, most peoplel think a high-end audio system is a 6 pack of subs that sound like garbage..
lets show them how a real audio system can change your bad day into a relaxing drive, I know the SPL guys are stepping up and making very loud systems and hey you can hear it too bettering the front stage for the ultimate loud system experience.

Lets join teams lets unite SPL & SQ* a massive caravan of car audio enthusiast crossing the USA from the west coast to Dayton, Fl picking up more & more cars as we cross the states, just like the old days we can have a very large turnout and make a statement meet the real supporting members of the car audio community!
I would like to see some coverage online live updates as we make our way to the big show, Anyone that is a part of the SBN caravan should make a Caraudiomag.com profile and have an install log for the cars that will be going. so an editor can easily link your name to your project, I would also like to see a nice button but shirt with all the team logo's and a large SBN logo on the back.

Sponsors:I would like to see if we can get some help to lighten the cost of the trip: Subway or McDonalds forMcDonald'sps, Monster or RedBull, ShelRed Bullbile gas cards, Motel 6, Hooters, possable oil change place like GoodYear Tire

Sign your name if you are intrested in joining us on this journey with me and my friends
Help us get some supporting sponsors & help us get car audio alive again..


----------

